# Filmon no longer free



## Rabbitcat

Filmon is now pay to view only. They have ceased their free SD channels service


----------



## LDN2ESP

Mad rush to the local Sat' store on Tuesday for Moi ...


----------



## davexf

Hola 

And the source? I have to say that I keep getting a subscription screen every five minutes - so I've switched to Mobdro even if poorer quality

Davexf


----------



## Rabbitcat

Email from Filmon


Dear User,

Thank you for contacting FilmOn Customer Support.
Unfortunately, We need to inform you, that we are no longer offering the free SD watching due to contractual requirements with our content vendors.
We're very sorry and apologize for the inconvenience, as we had no possibility to let our Customers know about this change in our service in advance.

Kind regards,
FilmOn.com Support Team


----------



## davexf

Hola 

Thanks for that - will be interesting to see how many channels this affects 

Davexf


----------



## Rabbitcat

All FilmOn channels plus any streaming service like Mobdro etc which links to FilmOn for some of their channels


----------



## Williams2

To tell you the truth - FilmOn was going downhill for the past 4 years anyway. Due to the very nature of it cutting off
programs you were watching and switching to ( what I would call ) it's reality tv channel.

In the end it was a great idea, to be able to watch TV channels from different countries, as well as the UK for free 
but it got terribly unwieldy.
While the quality of FilmOn was going downhill from ok to terrible - the quality of the I-Player and the other UK TV
channels you can watch directly over the internet and even over Wifi, has been going from strength to strength ( at least
in my neck of the woods in Spain )

So don't think I'll be giving Satellite TV, the time of day either.


----------



## davexf

Williams2 said:


> the quality of the I-Player and the other UK TV
> channels you can watch directly over the internet and even over Wifi, has been going from strength to strength


Hola 

Care to enlighten us how you watch other TV channels? 

Davexf


----------



## Williams2

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Care to enlighten us how you watch other TV channels?
> 
> Davexf



I think Vitual VPN & Smart DNS needs no introductions these days.
Granted they are not free but the charges if you look round are peanuts.


----------



## Dunpleecin

I use unotelly for a few euros a month. With that I can watch, (on my computer attached to the tv via hdmi) all the uk tv players, Sky Go using family passwords, BT sport (ditto) and obviously free streaming tv and film channels. Unotelly can also. E used on my other devices such as my android box upstairs. Not used FilmOn for ages.


----------



## Rabbitcat

But it's not a Tv service- just VPN and DNS services


----------



## Megsmum

I'm getting FilmOn tv? Via tinternet


----------



## Rabbitcat

It will cut out unless you opt for subscription


----------



## Williams2

Rabbitcat said:


> But it's not a Tv service- just *VPN and DNS *services


Which *will enable you *to watch British television in the UK from abroad over the internet.


----------



## Rabbitcat

But you need to have Sky app or whatever

Filmon was an actual Tv service- no VPN needed


----------



## Megsmum

Rabbitcat said:


> It will cut out unless you opt for subscription



I stand corrected sir:sorry:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Williams2

Rabbitcat said:


> But you need to have Sky app or whatever
> 
> Filmon was an actual Tv service- no VPN needed


Nope - no Skype app required or ether required with my 17 inch laptop to watch UK TV and I can cable
it to a wide screen tv.
Although I must admit - I don't watch all the channels under the sun but there again half the reality tv,
game shows and other rubbish you get on multi-choice channels wouldn't interest me anyway.

Your obviously happy with FilmOn so pay the fee then !!


----------



## davexf

Hola 

Yes if you're in the UK then you can watch British TV - a VPN or DNS makes it appear that you are in the UK so you should be able to get British TV via that route 

DAvexf


----------



## Slovenianian

Hi. Can anyone recommend a VPN that works well with an Android TV box? I use Strong VPN on my phone and laptop but have a feeling it's not compatible with the box. I've subscribed to a couple of different ones in the past that haven't worked with the box. Also, anyone know if the Britstvabroad boxes have also stopped streaming UK TV?


----------



## Slovenianian

Sorry, I use Surfeasy not Strong VPN on my phone and laptop.


----------



## Dunpleecin

Slovenianian said:


> Hi. Can anyone recommend a VPN that works well with an Android TV box? I use Strong VPN on my phone and laptop but have a feeling it's not compatible with the box. I've subscribed to a couple of different ones in the past that haven't worked with the box. Also, anyone know if the Britstvabroad boxes have also stopped streaming UK TV?




Unotelly. Just search and you'll find it. Once it's set up (it's easy just follow the easy instructions) you can forget about it and you can literally just pretend you're in the U.K. with all the i players etc.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
We use an Amazon fire stick connected to our TV and a smart DNS service from unlocator.com to watch live or on demand British TV.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## skip o

I watch HD streams of movies and TV on http://gomovies.to/ for free, with no need to create an account.
The biggest negative is that they can sometimes change the name of the website, from .to to .ru and so on. I follow them on twitter to find out when the name changes.


----------



## conky2

I used to use viewtelly.com which was powered by filmon but without ads. It is now using tvcatchup.com for feeds. Limited in choice to the main channels ( my wife's favourite 5 USA is now out) but it seems to have restored some peace and tranquility.........


----------



## Roy C

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We use an Amazon fire stick connected to our TV and a smart DNS service from unlocator.com to watch live or on demand British TV.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve
I have a Amazon Fire Stick which I intend to use in Spain , what is a smart DNS service and is it difficult to get?


----------



## Rabbitcat

I have followed through all the instructions and installed Frostware TV

But viewing Filmon through it is just the same problem

It cuts out after couple of mins

What do I do different to get free HD???


----------



## davexf123

Filmon got greedy - they are charging the same as a tv license. They should be competing with the likes of Netflix. At £5-6 per month I would have been more willing if forced to pay the monthly fee. But I'm not paying the amount they are asking for. I'm moving more towards just using Amazon Prime + Fire TV now, it's got great stuff and is great for the price. I think this will start the decline of FilmOn. No doubt someone else will come along and become the new FilmOn anyway


----------



## Rabbitcat

But does Netflix have live Tv?

That's the whole point of Filmon -though their subscription price is ridiculous


----------



## Pazcat

I was only using for "Really" anyway.
No more Ghost Adventures I guess now.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Android on a Nexus Tablet


----------



## Lynn R

Rabbitcat said:


> I have followed through all the instructions and installed Frostware TV
> 
> But viewing Filmon through it is just the same problem
> 
> It cuts out after couple of mins
> 
> What do I do different to get free HD???


I was dismayed when free access to Filmon was lost, but my husband now has tvcatchup.com set up directly on our smart tv via the browser and it is working fine (better than Filmon actually, because there is no annoying Filmon logo in the corner of the screen). Don't know what I'd do without him!


----------



## Alcalaina

The free service was discontinued not because FilmOn got greedy but because the ECJ declared it illegal. TVCatchUp claim to have found a way round the ruling.

TVCatchup


----------



## Rabbitcat

Tv Catch-up is very limited-basically the 5 UK Tv channels and thats it

As you need a VPN it's pretty useless as if you use a VPN you can get those 5 channels anyway straight from their source


----------



## Alcalaina

Rabbitcat said:


> Tv Catch-up is very limited-basically the 5 UK Tv channels and thats it
> 
> As you need a VPN it's pretty useless as if you use a VPN you can get those 5 channels anyway straight from their source


I've never bothered with streaming services as there is so little stuff I want to watch, but OH used FilmOn to watch the Six Nations. Hopefully this time next year there will be something else!


----------



## Dunpleecin

If you have an android box or tablet (or phone) download this: 

http://www.uktvnow.net/download.php


----------



## tebo53

Dunpleecin said:


> If you have an android box or tablet (or phone) download this:
> 
> UKTVNOW


Tried to install uktvnow on my android box and it keeps asking for log in or subscription fee.


----------



## Dunpleecin

tebo53 said:


> Tried to install uktvnow on my android box and it keeps asking for log in or subscription fee.




Did you download the premium version by mistake ?


----------



## Me&MrsJones

I use IPVanish on my NVIDIA Shield. It isnt the cheapest but it has many UK servers and it doesnt throttle your existing internet connection too much. Also allows up to 5 devices to use the same account, so not restricted to just the Android box.

Hope it helps



Slovenianian said:


> Hi. Can anyone recommend a VPN that works well with an Android TV box? I use Strong VPN on my phone and laptop but have a feeling it's not compatible with the box. I've subscribed to a couple of different ones in the past that haven't worked with the box. Also, anyone know if the Britstvabroad boxes have also stopped streaming UK TV?


----------



## Dunpleecin

Me&MrsJones said:


> I use IPVanish on my NVIDIA Shield. It isnt the cheapest but it has many UK servers and it doesnt throttle your existing internet connection too much. Also allows up to 5 devices to use the same account, so not restricted to just the Android box.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps




I use Unotelly DNS. Costs next to nothing and once set up you can watch all the U.K. Tv players as well as sky go and by sport if you have someone's password.


----------



## mrypg9

For over two years now we've got our BBC and ITV via an Icecrypt box and satellite dish. Can't remember how much the one-off fee for box and dish was but it can't have been that expensive or I would have remembered. No fiddling with internet and in spite of dire warnings about code changes there's been no change since we had the set-up installed and it's easy to input new codes anyway when the need arises.. We're in western Andalucia and I don't know if this can be accessed elsewhere in Spain but if so it's excellent vfm.
Because OH is fixated on sports programmes we also have Sky but recently fibre optic has been installed in our street and there are companies round here that offer packages of all BBC programmes, Sky, BT Sports for around 50 -60 euros a month. Sounds too good to be true and excellent VFM compared to the cost of the full Sky package.
Does anyone have experience of these kinds of fully comprehensive packages?
I agree with Alca, 99% of output of all channels wherever is pure dross but as I said in our house access to sport of all kinds is a must.


----------



## ccm47

There was a similar thread recently in the France section of this forum about UK TV in the Var. One of the replies recommended using Mobdroapp.com on Android.

Last night I downloaded their app from their site out of curiousity and found I can get just about all the 28.2 satellite channels including UK, Ireland, France, Spain and Germany, Most importantly for some here the English Sky channels are all there.
Cost= 0.
Finding channels to watch is a little strange but once found you can scroll through them again easily.
I have not seen an iplayer there and BBC 3 is listed but not available. Some channels towards the end of the listing had the filmon badging.


----------



## Blanco53

Mobdro is fine if you're not too fussy about the quality of picture you get.

If you're looking for HD or UHD high-quality images there are certainly better options out there.


----------



## baldilocks

Try www.firstonetv.eu


----------



## bob_bob

uktvnow is good, works on android and if your tablet has HDMI output you can plug into your HDMI ready TV.

It also has all the Sky channels including Sky Sport on it


----------



## Truebrit6

I am in Costa Brava. I hooked up amazon firestick to the tv then turned my tablet (with uk data allowance) on to hotspot. The firestick connects to the tablet and the preloaded apps for bbc iplayer, itv and channel 4 work fine. Even live tv on bbc works without any issues of me not being in the UK. Not sure if its because it is streaming via the firestick and my tablet hotspot. If i were to try the same thing directly from the tablet i would get the message " youre not in the uk so blah blah" perfect quality no buffering live tv plus catchup on all channels


----------



## RocketDog00

I only just realised FIlmon has stopped its free SD channels. This is a real shame as although it had its quirks is was decent enough to watch and free.

Anyway, just for info I have just given a VPN a try instead and so far so good. Much cheaper than paying for filmon premium. As William2 said there are loads out there if you a google search for UK TV VPN but the one I am using at the mo is Watch UK TV Abroad.Net As I said, all good so far so fingers crossed and its really nice to have UK TV back again!


----------



## roseandian

We just paid the fee we get had film on its good we can see all our programmes we are happy, we are Nr Barcelon.


----------

